# FINALLY got a chance to go snapper fishing



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty slow day and Im still looking for some better stuff around Navarre but the fish at 26.5" was a hell of a way to break my first legal red snapper cherry in my yak. :thumbup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good fish congrats!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job bro


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish. Hopefully this is the first of many more.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Ever since the start of the season Ive been down with bad weather and then my bottom machine went out. Got a new one and calm seas and fish in the box. Cant complain. 

I did learn something pretty valuable after something big broke me. In the yak, keep the rod parallel with the boat as much as possible when fighting big bottom fish. While fighting kings and stuff I can comfortably fight them with my rod in any position and not feel tippy. However if your rod is perpendicular with the boat and big bottom bruiser smashes your bait, well honestly that was the first time in my yaking experience that I thought I was going to lose it in open water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sweet fish!


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

sweet fish good job


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice fish man. Good advice also, I have not had a chance to get any good bottom fish yet and I was wondering about the difference in the fight on the kayak.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great words of wisdom. I hope to put them to use soon.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Thanks fellas. Ever since the start of the season Ive been down with bad weather and then my bottom machine went out. Got a new one and calm seas and fish in the box. Cant complain.
> 
> I did learn something pretty valuable after something big broke me. In the yak, keep the rod parallel with the boat as much as possible when fighting big bottom fish. While fighting kings and stuff I can comfortably fight them with my rod in any position and not feel tippy. However if your rod is perpendicular with the boat and big bottom bruiser smashes your bait, well honestly that was the first time in my yaking experience that I thought I was going to lose it in open water.


Nicely said - we put three snapper > 16#'s in the yaks today and if you had out 90 degrees to the yak you would have gone for a swim... Good advice - great fish bud.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish and it didn't cost you $100 in gas to get it.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

nice fish


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice! I need to pop my snapper on the yak cherry as well. Don't really know any spots though and dont have a fish finder. We'll see...


----------

